
Facebook is rating the trustworthiness of its users on a scale from zero to 1 - jedwhite
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/08/21/facebook-is-rating-trustworthiness-its-users-scale-zero-one/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.83d2f1db1443
======
jedwhite
The content of the story is better than the headline. On a side note
unfortunately higher quality news sources are falling for the addictive clicks
of more clickable headlines (not necessarily clickbait but definitely more
emotive), and so it's hard to know when posting stories from WSJ, Washington
Post etc whether to change headlines from the original as they often feel like
they fall in a grey area.

------
bigiain
Prediction: Facebook will be selling access to individual's trustworthiness
score to employers and lawyer firms before the end of the year.

